# طلب تصاميم منازل



## ليلك5 (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم,
تحيه لكل المهندسين على المواضيع الرائعه التي تروي عطش اي فضولي او مهتم لا يعرف الكثير ويبحث عن خيارات متالقه.:75:
انا عضوه جديده واطلب المساعده من المبدعين, انا انوي ان ابني بيت العمر, واريد شيئا ابداعيا يلبي احتياجاتي وعائلتي. اريد تصميم لبيت بمساحة بين 350-400 م2 , الواجهه الشماليه تطل على شارع ومن المفروض ان تكون واجهه تجاريه (محلات للايجار ), من الجهه الجنوبيه واجهة المنزل مطله على شارع ايضا لكنها بعيده عنه لانها من المفترض ان تكون حديقه ومدخل البيت.
ملاحظه : احتاج ان يكون البيت معزول تماما عن المحلات, وان يكون مقسما من الداخل الى ثلاثة مستويات وليس دورين بدرج عال, بل عدد 4-12 درجه بين كل مستوى والاخر!!
هل يستطيع احد مساعدتي؟؟؟!! فانا لا اجد ما اريد:18:

شكرا في كل الاحوال:56:


----------



## amam350 (31 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## masaood.asd (31 مايو 2010)

لدى مساحة 250 متر مربع اريد تصميم مناسب لها كسكن مع العلم ان الارضى محلات والاول سكن ويكون شقتين وللعلم الواجهة غربية بحرية واشكركم جميعا


----------



## مروان المسماري (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم هل في الامكان مساعدتي لدي مساحة سطح البيت الدورالثاني واوريد بناء شقاتين فوق علي مساحة 350متر مربع


----------



## saifeddeen (1 يونيو 2010)

*مهندس معمارى خبرة 16 عاما فى مصر و السعودية و الخليج العربى*

*مهندس **معمارى** خبرة 16 عاما فى مصر و السعودية و الخليج العربى*​* لعمل جميع التصميمات لجميع المشاريع من البداية للنهاية*​*باستخدام برامج الكمبيوتر الهندسية بأسعار مناسبة*​*راسلنا الأن أو اتصل بنا الأن على *​*695 34 58 010 2+
**[email protected]*​


----------



## ليلك5 (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي سيف الدين على اهتمامك بموضوعيط انا اعيش في فلسطين, لا ادري ان كانت هناك امكانيه لعمل الخوارط وكل ما يلزم من تصميمات واشراف بسبب المسافه, ما رايك


----------



## saifeddeen (2 يونيو 2010)

*على الرحب و السعة*

الأخت( ليلك 5 ) أستطيع عمل المخططات جميعها بإذن الله من القاهرة و إرسالها عبر النت أما الإشراف فيمكن فقط متابعته عبر الهاتف المذكور بإذن الله

و تحية خاصة منى لأهل فلسطين و دعاء إلى الله لكم بالثبات و النصر بإذن الله


----------



## aohakami (29 مارس 2011)

ارغب بتصميم فيلا مكونة. من دورين الاول مكون من شقتين والدور الثاني دور كامل
وملحق 
المساحة ٤٣٠ على شارعين ١٥ شرقي شمالي 
الأطوال ٢١.٥ شرقية شارع ١٥ شمالية ٢٠ شارع ١٥


----------



## وفاء المحاسنة (17 سبتمبر 2011)

ارغب بتصميم منزل صغير طابقين بمساحة 100م تقريبا مع العلم ان الوجهه الاماميه صغيره 9م فقط


----------



## خالد يونس (18 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
معكم المهندس خالد يونس يمكننا عمل كافه التصميمات واللوح المعماريه والتصميمات الداخليه والخارجيه 
وهذه نماذج قليله من الاعمال 

*
للتواصل 

E-mail : [email protected]
phone number :+ 0129379297 *


----------

